# Night sights



## LJS2359 (Aug 19, 2013)

I recently bought first gun, M&P SHield and qualified for CCW. Considering night sights. Leaning toward Ameriglo Pro glo or Truglo TFO 3 dot set. Unfortunately all bright 3 dot sights seem to be out of stock. I see a lot about using only a front site, blacked-out rears and 2 dot systems, but not sure if that's because all people can get or if they are preferred. What sight set up do you use and recommend? I believe I will benefit from bright sights, as I have 60+ year old eyes, but not sure which configuration is best.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I would seriously consider buying a good flashlight first and skipping the night sights for a minute.


----------

